# 4 Lane Atlas Figure 8 with Intersection



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Check this out.......this is what my NEW friend Joe Murray Built !


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Here's a close-up of the intersection...








You can't do this with Aurora L&J Track, but it's a Snap with Atlas Track !


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

That is cool!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: I've been wanting to do something similar but just haven't accumulated the pieces yet. My game plan is to butcher L&J track, but it'll cost me 4 intersections to make the X. Looks like I'll have to make 6" terminal tracks too!! 

Why can't I hit the lottery??? I have a slick track plan in my head, but no fundage to make it happen!


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

You can do this with L&J track if you cut the side piece off of two intersection pieces and put them together. It's a little more work, but it can be done. Or you can use the Atlas crossovers with a L&J track by using the Atlas combining sections tracks that join Atlas track to Aurora track. I like the Atlas track...looks good!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Actually tuffone, I did exactly what you suggested a few years back. Just cutting off one side piece makes a 4 lane X 2 lane. To make a 4 X 4 you'll need 4 intersection tracks, and you'll need to cut off 2 adjoining legs off of 4 tracks and then mate the whole thing together. Easiest way to tackle that project is to do a pair of intersections at a time, repeat, and then join both 2 X 4s together. 

One other thing to think about when you're doing this with L&J. You'll notice on each intersection track that one lane has the rail lowered so your tires roll through smoothly. The other direction you have to drive over the rail, which makes it quite bumpy. If you lay out your track beforehand, try to rotate the tracks so you only have to deal with the bumps on one of the two tracks in each lane in each direction. If you're careful, you can grind down the interfering rail, but it's really easy to mar up the track.


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

I never was good at math with numbers over two...No wonder my cars crashed into each other all the time!


----------



## tomyafx1 (Jan 23, 2003)

Hey,

Thank you for posting the pictures....I will have new signs for my new area soon!!!

Joe


----------



## tomyafx1 (Jan 23, 2003)

Guys,
I am thinking about selling my track!!!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

how much Joe?


----------



## tomyafx1 (Jan 23, 2003)

Guys this track is for sale


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Wow Joe! 
how much?


----------



## tomyafx1 (Jan 23, 2003)

I am asking $250.00 for it because it is better than the Model Motoring track that my good Buddy sold on e-bay!!!

Joe


hahRahahOahahNah


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

Joe, I sent a reply to your e-mail.
Thanks


----------



## tomyafx1 (Jan 23, 2003)

sold sol sold


----------

